
TieSight - Mac App uses iSight to teach you how to tie a tie - dwynings
http://tiesight.com/EN/TieSight_EN/Welcome.html
======
jmspring
Definitely something I could use. Having to visit Youtube for that once or
twice a year where I have to wear a tie? Yeah, it's a pain.

